# If you won a lot of money, would you provide to friends (READ OP)



## savior2005 (Mar 28, 2018)

In class today, we were talking about "what if you won $100,000,000". and we were discussing if and how much to give to friends. One of my classmates noted that it would be bad to give to friends unless it was a minimal amount (like $100). He also said that true friends wouldn't ask for money if you won a huge amount bcuz it's almost like buying their friendship. He said that nothing should change between friends just cuz one friend hit it big and is set for life.

TBH, it really got me thinking, and i was curious on everyone's thoughts. If you guys won a lot of money and your friends started asking you for it (assuming giving enough for them to live without working, such as 4-8 million), would u give it to them? would you still think of them as friends or would that ruin your friendship?


----------



## White Wolf (Mar 28, 2018)

The topic of money tends to be a weird one more often than not, as with all things in life; some people have (_X_) and some people don't. I don't think there's anything particularly wrong with helping people out, I know if I had a lot of money (especially 100mil like your example), helping out friends/family or even random strangers would be close to heart as something I'd want to do. 

Humans are often times greedy though, so will it change something? For some people it might, for others it might not, but it doesn't really matter. Help those who need help, if they end up using it in a stupid manner that's on them. I wouldn't think less of them just for asking, cos for a lot of people asking for help is an incredibly hard thing and putting them down for it is ridiculous. 

Now on the other question of giving them enough to live without working (4-8mil), it feels like too much of an assist. Are they cripple? Dying? Lazy? Nobody's obligated to set someone up for that much of a free ride, maybe your bestest friend in the world or something, but it seems overboard really. Not to mention unless you're horribly materialistic you can live a good enough life for far less money... (granted you'd need to invest/turn a profit doing something you love.)

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## A Optimistic (Mar 28, 2018)

100 million dollars is crazy. If I had that, I would pay all my close friend's student debts and loans.

NF close friends as well.


----------



## A Optimistic (Mar 28, 2018)

savior2005 said:


> If you guys won a lot of money and your friends started asking you for it (assuming giving enough for them to live without working, such as 4-8 million), would u give it to them?



If we have been friends for years and they have had my back before, then yes.


Not 4-8 million, but 1 million sure.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## John Wick (Mar 28, 2018)

I made a lot of money very young and I made the mistake of sharing it with friends. 


all the did was take advantage and ride the gravy train I've got one former friend who to this day still hasn't paid me back a loan I gave him when he hit rock bottom. 

I don't mix money and friends now even if it is gifts I'd rather be resented for being stingy than taken for a mug for being generous.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Winner 1 | Informative 1 | Friendly 1


----------



## Lew (Mar 28, 2018)

Maybe if a close friend is down on his luck and needs a significant amount of money I'd be willing to give. Other than that I wouldn't. I'd hide the fact I have a crazy amount of money. Hopefully invest most of it quickly.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Pocalypse (Mar 28, 2018)

Tough question.

I'd hate the fact that people would know I have money, certainly of that degree. If I won something like that I'd never go public with it. I'd help all of my family members first and foremost (fuck relatives) and give money to my closest friends who I've known for years, like school, college etc and know who I can trust but I wouldn't give it to people who are just "friends", that's a big gamble just in case they open their mouth to their family/friends I dunno about, then people will act like "well why don't you give me some if you gave it to him/her?", shit escalates a lot like that which I've seen personally. Then they'd get questioned "where the fuck you get that amount of cash from?"

It's a gamble either way cuz if you keep quiet and your closest buddies find out, they gonna feel like you don't trust them. Then you still don't know how they'd act with that type of money given to them. No one knows no matter how close you're to them.

I would actually hate to be in that situation. I'd like to win much less than 100 million, personally.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## savior2005 (Mar 28, 2018)

Yes, for the sake of argument, let's assume that you can't hide the fact that you won this large amount of money. Investing it is a good idea.

Personally, I'd help out people who actually needed it. I have lots of friends and family who are well off (not rich but not poor) whereas my family is not. idt I'd help out people who already have stable decent income, and for those who don't, I'd help them get them off their feet so that they can obtain steady income (perhaps covering their expenses for a month or something so that they can find a job etc). 

I currently play the lottery (not much, usually spend pocket change on a ticket or 2 a week) and some of my friends know about it but don't play it. Sometimes they ask me hypothetically "how much would you give out if you won the current jackpot" and I respond with "idk, I'd have to see", and then they respond with amounts. My true answer/response is "wtf u mean how much would I give out, none obviously unless we pool money together to buy more lottery tickets"


----------



## John Wick (Mar 28, 2018)

savior2005 said:


> Yes, for the sake of argument, let's assume that you can't hide the fact that you won this large amount of money. Investing it is a good idea.
> 
> Personally, I'd help out people who actually needed it. I have lots of friends and family who are well off (not rich but not poor) whereas my family is not. idt I'd help out people who already have stable decent income, and for those who don't, I'd help them get them off their feet so that they can obtain steady income (perhaps covering their expenses for a month or something so that they can find a job etc).
> 
> I currently play the lottery (not much, usually spend pocket change on a ticket or 2 a week) and some of my friends know about it but don't play it. Sometimes they ask me hypothetically "how much would you give out if you won the current jackpot" and I respond with "idk, I'd have to see", and then they respond with amounts. My true answer/response is "wtf u mean how much would I give out, none obviously unless we pool money together to buy more lottery tickets"


Like that kind of money is enough for you to fund a revolution. given the means why which I came into it I'd use it to fund an attempt at getting a non tory or labour majority in the house of commons.

I don't believe anyone has entitlement to anyone else's money for simply existing regardless of how they earned it.

but yeah I wouldn't share since I've done so before and my generosity was abused, I'd rather use it for selfish means

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Lind (Mar 28, 2018)

Personally, I think friendship isn’t defined by money, rather it shouldn’t be. When you win big, yeah maybe you can give money to them in the form of a treat. 

But giving money is never an obligation. Especially if they never wanted to work. They’re just living off of you then. Considering real life scenarios, when you offer someone money, you can bet they’re gonna come back for more. I honestly don’t know why you’d give 4-5 million. Rather invest that in something or give it to charity. 

What you must make clear in any friendship is a clear demarcation of just how far you’re willing to go. Besties can have more privileges than regular ones. But never should you do their Work for them if they aren’t willing to do it themselves, unless it’s a really huge problem.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Dark Wanderer (Mar 28, 2018)

I can think of only one out of my few friends that  could genuinely use the money..she is sick and on disability but is hardly scraping by. I would not hesitate to help her out.

It would really annoyed me if coworkers started asking me for money .I've had one guy ask several times to borrow but I always refuse.


----------



## Virus (Mar 28, 2018)

I would not give anyone other than close family, sorry.


----------



## Sassy (Mar 28, 2018)

Depends on how deep my friendship is to them, if your close to me like in a way your like another brother or sister to me as a friendship such as beautiful as that then yes I'd help them out no questions but I wouldn't set them up for life not to that extent but to were they are at rock bottom or need to be debt free then I'd help no questions asked. I guess it depends on the person and the situation they may or may not be in. 

I've already been the type to help friends out whether I'm paid back or not, just something I can't quite control that's neither a disadvantage nor an advantage but it's definitely somewhere that lies in between those two and that sometimes I need to remember I can't help everyone.


----------



## MO (Mar 28, 2018)

my mom would probably take all of it.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Shrike (Mar 28, 2018)

Short answer: I would share it with a lot of people.


----------



## Darkmatter (Mar 28, 2018)

If the friend really needs some support (struggles with rent, need money for food, ect...), I would definitely give a good portion to the person. To have the person ask me money just for the hell of it is rather insulting to me, because you're not in a position where you direly need funds to survive.
It may sound selfish to people, but I'm the complete opposite of that: I'd rather just donate half of the money to an organization that would use it for good, the other portions would go for my family and maybe contribute to my University (whatever remains is probably going to be kept for me). I'm like a Common Stockholder on legs.


----------



## Smoke (Mar 28, 2018)

My friends know that I want to be a billionaire.

So if I only won 100 million, they would know, since they're my friends, that I won't give any of it to them because by that point, my dream would only be 10% accomplished.

So no, I wouldn't share with anyone. 

If I were to win 1billion and another million on top of that, I'd share the 1 million, sure.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Itachі (Mar 29, 2018)

I would buy shit for my family yeah, but I wouldn't do anything major for friends. I already buy them meals and little stuff, I don't think it needs to go further than that. I also don't want a reputation.

My best friend is struggling a bit financially and even then I wouldn't give anything to him, he's not crippled or anything so he can work and he also still spends money on weed and clothes he doesn't need. I would give money to his mother but not to him personally.

I would create a charity if I had that much money though.


----------



## Aphrodite (Mar 29, 2018)

If i had 100 million yes i would give some to my friends. Mainly close friends and even NF friends i am close to also. I would also try to help the homeless and get them off the street. Give a lot to some charities mainly St.Judes cause it breaks my hard that a child has to live with cancer. I cry every time i watch the commercials. Try to make sure poor kids have food and are able to get gifts during christmas. There is a lot i would do if i had the money to do so.

Reactions: Friendly 3


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Mar 29, 2018)

i won 100 million dollars i would buy 100 million scratchoff tickets

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Deleted member 198194 (Mar 29, 2018)

I'd pay off all the debts, loans and mortgages of my immediate circle.  Beyond that it's futile and frankly dumb to give people enormous sums of money.  Allen Iverson made tens of millions of dollars throughout his career and he's bankrupt right now.  Some people just aren't responsible and you do them no favors throwing more money at them than they can make sense of, much less need.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Aphrodite (Mar 29, 2018)

afgpride said:


> I'd pay off all the debts, loans and mortgages of my immediate circle.  Beyond that it's futile and frankly dumb to give people enormous sums of money.  Allen Iverson made tens of millions of dollars throughout his career and he's bankrupt right now.  Some people just aren't responsible and you do them no favors throwing more money at them than they can make sense of, much less need.



You're right it is but i am just to nice for my own good.


----------



## Eros (Mar 29, 2018)

Unless my friends have a very good investment idea, complete with a detailed business plan, no gravy train.


----------



## John Wick (Mar 31, 2018)

Stephanie said:


> You're right it is but i am just to nice for my own good.


so you'll fuck yourself to help others, this is proof altruism is a mental illness


----------



## Kitsune (Mar 31, 2018)

I’d be pretty generous. What I wouldn’t be okay with is people coming out of the woodwork asking for money.


----------



## Mider T (Mar 31, 2018)

I've never come into a large sum of money at one time but a family member close to me has, and they gave me quite a sizeable amount to the chagrin of other family members, because I was already proven to be good with money and I legitimately cared for that family member before they became wealthy.  I ended making that money grow.  While I don't give money away I do help people out and do things for people, While keeping a tight control on all creative aspects of my charity.



MO said:


> my mom would probably take all of it.


What a nice lady.

Reactions: Friendly 2


----------



## John Wick (Mar 31, 2018)

Kitsune said:


> I’d be pretty generous. What I wouldn’t be okay with is people coming out of the woodwork asking for money.


except that's human nature. 


I made the mistake of bankrolling a business recently with a cousin, on paper it was a sound idea and in a market that has huge potential for growth yet I had other family members expecting me to bankroll their ideas. 

you can't change human nature.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Gunners (Apr 1, 2018)

No, 100,000,000.00 isn't enough for me to support multiple lives. Well it is but typically speaking that isn't what people are after. The way I see things, people are living their lives without me having 100 mil so they would continue to live their life when I have it. 

I would help my direct family. I would ensure the younger generation has money set aside to the tune of 100,000.00. If people needed help networking or I set up a company with job roles, I would help them out if they needed a push.


----------



## SupremeKage (Apr 1, 2018)

If I were to win that much then hell ya I'm giving money to everyone. Im giving it to my family, friends, people in need, and to many charities. I'd actually travel to a poor village and throw money left and right.

I'd however save a couple million for myself to live a chill and relaxful life and to spend it on my interests and hobbies... and gourmet food lol.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Marvel (Apr 2, 2018)

Giving money to people close to me such as friends is something I don’t love too do but at the end of the day people can truly  be heartless and do whatever it takes to get money even if that includes screwing over someone who was their good friend.

That’s why if I won a lot of money I wouldn’t really even tell anyone..because I’ve heard of stories like this where someone gets a lot of money and they end up getting killed by loved ones who are just so damn greedy for the money.

But I’d like to hope that if I had 100mil I’d reasonably famous and have bodyguards and a big family and a lot of media around me so getting screwed over wouldn’t be an easy feat.


There also the possibility of giving a lot if people you know money which could benefit you in a way.
“Keep your friends rich and your enemies rich,and wait to find out which is which “-Ultron


----------



## MO (Apr 2, 2018)

Mider T said:


> What a nice lady.


I would't mind tho. Love my mama.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## 青月光 (Apr 3, 2018)

I would give some to my friends. I mean if they're your friends you should care about their wellbeing. 

Even if it ruins the relationship it shouldn't matter much, because you would be doing a good act to other people and that's something we should praise.


----------



## Fëanáro (Apr 5, 2018)

That is so very much money. I could invest a chunk of that and live off it in comfort for the rest of my life. That is an absurd amount of money for anybody to have.
I'm not the kind of person who wants a fleet of platinum-coated limos whose drivers piss diamonds. I would never need all that money, and I could do nice things for so many people with only a small percentage of it. I could look after my family with it, pay off the college fees of some very dear friends, give people enough money to ward off severe problems... just a little scrap of that would keep some disabled friends in a decent life. And I could go through and give money to people who needed it. Going to be evicted for want of a bit of rent money that got eaten up by vet fees to save your cat? Problem solved. Desperately need medication to keep your chronic condition from worsening? Got you covered. I could drop like a hundred bucks in so many people's fundraisers and not even notice the lack of it in my bank account.

Hell, I could even divide up the money into 'money to play with,' 'money to save/invest,' 'money for family,' and an account with a set limit that was purely for charitable contributions. It would make me happy, knowing other people were happier because of me. I could have a nice comfortable life and still have plenty to give away.

It can cause ill feelings to loan and not be repaid, perhaps, but I wouldn't be loaning. I'd be giving people that little bit of money that could help them so much. No repayment needed, so I could just leave it at that. And then there would be people out there whose lives would be better because of something I'd done. People whose pets got their vet treatments, whose rent got covered at a time when money ran short, whose medical bills got paid, who were able to leave abusive parents or partners... people in need. It wouldn't take so very much money out of my new wealth, but it would make things so much better for them.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## sworder (Apr 5, 2018)

I would, but I would never let them know how much I have. 

Anyone would be extremely happy with a $100k check. However, it would seem like not that much if you have a hundred million dollars.

I would only give my brother enough to not have to work for the rest of his life and still provide for his family. And even for him I would give him a percentage up front and the rest would be set up in a fund that gives him money every year and he can’t immediately blow it off whenever he wants. Everyone else I’d give small amounts depending on their situation after I have set myself up in a way that I can’t spend it all even if I wanted to.

Reactions: Winner 1 | Creative 1


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Apr 5, 2018)

i propose that if anyone here wins the lotto we all give each other $1,000 as part of this shared experience together
agreed
excellent

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Subarashii (Apr 5, 2018)

I'd offer to buy them all houses right by me so we could all hang out, but I wouldn't just buy them or give them money without checking first.
I'd be more inclined to just give money to my family as opposed to my friends, no strings attached.


----------



## Drake (Apr 5, 2018)

I'd give a decent amount to close family members, then invest the rest to make sure I can live out a life of luxury. Friends would get nothing tbh.


----------



## Phenomenon (Aug 31, 2018)

I would be inclined to help friends with money but when it comes to handouts and being used just because I have a lot of cash then I'd limit the amount of times I do aid them.


----------



## Magic (Aug 31, 2018)

I already don't care about money. I'd set aside a small amount to give out to friends etc. or take friends out on a trip.

Rest would invest in real estate , condos or some shit. Make more money.



MAD said:


> i propose that if anyone here wins the lotto we all give each other $1,000 as part of this shared experience together
> agreed
> excellent


I'm okay with this.


----------



## Yamato (Sep 1, 2018)

I'd give them some money if they asked me or really needed it. Or are deserving of it.


----------



## Esdese (Sep 1, 2018)

besides my family and MAYBE one or two friends its a no from me. They can fuck off


----------



## Kiseki (Sep 1, 2018)

Most of my 'friends' dumped me, so LMAO they'll be sorry if I had that amount of money. F--k them, honestly. I would just live comfortably for myself and do things that I always wanted to do that THEY didn't want to do with me. Bye felicias. 

Ps. I'd only support my best friend. I'd give him some money, so he could get himself a job he likes better than the one he currently has.


----------



## A. Waltz (Sep 4, 2018)

it depends, tbh i dont have many friends so probably no lol, unless we were pretty close and they have a strong financial need. 

i could list two friends i for sure would give money to. maybe 1m each? or less ??? or maybe more actually 

i just feel like they might be like "why cant i have more, how much money do you win?" or keep asking for more. thats what i would be scared of. cuz for sure 100m is a lot. but i think i would want to give some to relatives too and that adds up fast.

plus i hate how they might judge you for even having won so much money in the first place. 

it's a hard choice because i feel like more money just causes more problems. if youre gonna start sharing it, people will fight over it, feel entitled to it, ect. ect.


----------



## Xel (Sep 4, 2018)

I'd probably freak out and give it all away to charities and whatnot before someone comes after me


----------



## Deleted user 266843 (Sep 4, 2018)

If I bump into that amount of money, everyone, literally everyone who has stuck with me through thick and thin gets a reward. I'm very generous with my loyal friends.

They're all also invited to my celebration party in Ibiza.


----------



## Jessica (Sep 4, 2018)

Absolutely, yes. I love my family and friends, and I would definitely share some of the money with them. A lot of people who are close to me could use a little help, and I would help them immediately if I had the money to do so.


----------



## Yin (Sep 4, 2018)

Virus said:


> I would not give anyone other than close family, sorry.


I wouldn't give any to my family cause they back stabbed me countless times. I'd give it to my friends here on the forums if I had the economy for it.
Ps: Or go for early retirement.


----------



## Tony Lou (Sep 6, 2018)

LOL, hell no!


----------



## nobody (Sep 6, 2018)

No i probably wouldn't give away my money since i would prefer to downplay myself to not standout which i already don't anyways.


----------

